# Is anyone familiar with YouTees?



## razzy3d (May 22, 2008)

I found a series of videos on you tube that actually look pretty interesting. Is anyone familiar with YouTees?


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats what I use. I was going to buy one from him, but I just went ahead and built one myself. Pretty interesting and informative stuff, when he's not ranting and raving about Ryonet.


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw the videos also and sent him an email for more information and prices. After four emails, I have not yet received any information.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

actually, he's a forum member.
i think his name is Lee, i appologise if i am wrong.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/youtees.html


----------



## razzy3d (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info. I sent him a pm here. Hopefully I will hear from him soon.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can someone post a link to his videos?


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

Just go to youtube.com and search youtees, and you will see all his videos. I sent him over 5 emails and a pm , and it's been almost two weeks, and I have yet to hear from him.
Good Luck


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

isnt this the guy telling you to use your kitchen counter and oven to make shirts?

I watched his stuff and I dont see how one could run production using his system.

not knocking it, just dont see how it could work for a production oriented shop.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

n.signia said:


> I watched his stuff and I dont see how one could run production using his system.


You couldn't, the drying process would slow you to a crawl. The printing process wouldn't be as fast as a rotary press but with one or two colors it would move along.


----------



## jespana (Jun 2, 2008)

I sent him a e-mail I would like to buy one. I just watched the videos and I understand a lot more now.


----------



## jespana (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess he doesn't want to make money, he has not try to contact me.


----------



## teeshirtgnome (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the heads up, i had never heard of youtees


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

He has not contacted me either, guess he is not making them anymore.


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

same here...no response.


----------



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

ya, he has not contacted me. sucks


----------



## jespana (Jun 2, 2008)

I noticed that Lee login to youtube about three weeks ago maybe he is taking some time off.


----------



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

To much time if you ask me...lol I just want to order his micros!


----------



## Rick Q. (Mar 26, 2008)

One of his bios says he likes to canoe...maybe he is on vacation?

Just a thought but yeah...I liked what I saw in the videos.

I too wish I had plans to follow to build my own.

Did anyone ever get a pricelist from YOUTeez?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

has anyone heard from Lee? I know its been awhiule bot for the prices quoted here, Iit ain't worth ther time to copy it. I'm talking about the minus rack type price.


----------



## 1nfra (Nov 17, 2008)

youtees.net. prices, pictures; i had no problem contacting him.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

watched the video of youtees.... i did lots of fast forwarding. too much talking not related to the system. it's a waste of time if you watch it frame by frame.....BUT..... it's very informative. you will find lots of good techniques.


----------



## AbeToonist (Mar 20, 2007)

The YouTees System of Screen Printing is flawless for people who work out of a Home, with no real Floor Space, and with no "Capital."

If you wish to contact Mr. Lee at "http;//www.youtees.net", it would behoove you to be direct, short, and respectful.

He is a Sole Proprietor, Singular Producer and Distributor of His Prints; First and Foremost. He doesn't have time to take care of personal obligations while teaching others how to build materials. Let alone advise others, reference workload, call customers, send invoices, take sales calls, place orders, and paying bills.

This guy is a one man crew. 

Just respect that.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you Mr. Lee, ermm, I mean Abraham for the update.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol..
Mr. Lee must be doing well, he has a personal assistant now!

No disrespect..


----------



## AbeToonist (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's the Story.

YouTees Recommends Ulano QTX Emulsion. I ordered it, but since I work at a screen printing shop, I purchased some of their MagnaCure Emulsion.
While waiting for the suggested Ulano QTX Emulsion delivery from my distributor, I used the MagnaCure Emulsion. I'd have to say (with major reservations), that this is the best emulsion you could ever hope to come across for high-volume printing. It Dries Quick, Exposes Fast, Washes Out Easily, and has few pin-holes if coated properly.

The "reservations" I express, are for low volume printers.

IF YOU ARE A LOW VOLUME PRINTER...

...Don't touch it! You need a pressure-washer with over 2500 PSI to even think about scraping it off of your mesh.

Ouch!

I'll post my results with "Ulano QTX" this Sunday.


----------



## PreClassics (Jun 19, 2009)

he seems pretty knowledgeable, I think his main goal is for people that wants to learn about screen printing not take short cuts and learn the right way to become a better printer. I think sometimes he loves hearing his self talk. But he is pretty good at what he does. 

Still thinking about my 4/c rotary press though LOL


----------



## flyhighsounds (May 28, 2008)

AbeToonist said:


> I'll post my results with "Ulano QTX" this Sunday.



So what happend with the Ulano QTX??


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I emailed Lee on Nov. 2 or 3rd. He responded the same day with a quote. I mailed my money order same day, will let you know when order arrives... (I hope it does arrive!)


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

jwlt said:


> I emailed Lee on Nov. 2 or 3rd. He responded the same day with a quote. I mailed my money order same day, will let you know when order arrives... (I hope it does arrive!)


Orderd on Nov 10. Lee was very quick to respond on all questions!


----------



## KrakenFan69 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like a great setup for people new to SP. I am interested in one but wonder about the shipping to Canada killing me. His micro-adjusters sure seem to be accurate. I had planned on just building a SP setup for myself but I don't think I can make something as nice as his design for the same cost. 

Kraken Fan #69


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

larry30000 said:


> Orderd on Nov 10. Lee was very quick to respond on all questions!


Update- Awesome press, delivered on time. Very easy to operate worth every penny!


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

razzy3d said:


> I found a series of videos on you tube that actually look pretty interesting. Is anyone familiar with YouTees?


I have plenty of references if anybody wants them.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

PreClassics said:


> he seems pretty knowledgeable, I think his main goal is for people that wants to learn about screen printing not take short cuts and learn the right way to become a better printer. I think sometimes he loves hearing his self talk. But he is pretty good at what he does.
> 
> Still thinking about my 4/c rotary press though LOL


Com on now!...I do not "love to hear myself talk". You went to school did you not??? Did you accuse any of your teachers(who EACH talked to you about 5 hours per week...for NINE months) of "loving to hear themselves talk"? Please THINK before you say such things. I actually DO have way better things to do that talk on videos to people I am not responsible to teach ANYTHING...but took the time to do so. Wow. If you do not appreciate the effort then 'drop out' ...do not listen. Did you listen is school?...or did you drop out? Since I am not Spock and do not have the ability to 'mind-meld' with people I have to talk. Give me a break. You have got to be kidding! Please tell me you think more than this before you start a print job?


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

larry30000 said:


> Update- Awesome press, delivered on time. Very easy to operate worth every penny!


Thank you Larry!!!!!


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

flyhighsounds said:


> So what happend with the Ulano QTX??


Since he is going by info I had offered, let me offer this now: Ulano QTX is great. I have since switched to Chromaline's CromaBlue emulsion. I find ZERO drwbacks to it; getting 5 min exposures with a 500 watt ahlogen and it is a bit forgiving on those vellum acetates that are not quite opaque(as is a common issue). I love this emulsion. coats and reclaims easy as well.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

AbeToonist said:


> Here's the Story.
> 
> YouTees Recommends Ulano QTX Emulsion. I ordered it, but since I work at a screen printing shop, I purchased some of their MagnaCure Emulsion.
> While waiting for the suggested Ulano QTX Emulsion delivery from my distributor, I used the MagnaCure Emulsion. I'd have to say (with major reservations), that this is the best emulsion you could ever hope to come across for high-volume printing. It Dries Quick, Exposes Fast, Washes Out Easily, and has few pin-holes if coated properly.
> ...


The positives you post on MC are as true for QTX and you do not need a powerwasher to get it out(on sub 175 mesh and assuming normalk water pressure is decent). As posted later I now use Chromaline's CromaBlue emulsion.

I would NEVER use a hard reclaiming emulsion....no need to. I know of NO pro shops in Portland that use magna cure. QTX and CromaBlue are the hottest sellers for pro shops and that of course means long and short run printing. did you use laquer thinner to clean the screen by chance? LT locks the PVC and makes reclaiming next to impossible. Even a tough emulsion should respond well to a 1500 psi pressure washer. If you need more than that...you need to drop that emulsion like a hot rock. No one makes any money wasting time trying to rescue screens. That is the downside of SP for sure. Save yourself...get some CromaBlue.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

Hi all!

I've been hearing from time to time that people heard about me from this forum. I have not been here for forever it seems. But...since my name is all over the place here, I am taking some rare time off today(from printing and press orders)to answer as much as I can.

I guess on this forum you have to scroll down...down...down...to see the posts with my replies to them. Looks alike all kinds of approaches are being taken here; some very odd and some very appreciated. I will get to every one I can in the time I have. have fun!!!

Here goes!...


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

The way I read these posts, these people would have been more than happy to buy from you, the inventer....but you never returned their emails. I think you can hardly fault them for trying to figure it out on their own after weeks of trying to contact you. Just an observation.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

wormil said:


> You couldn't, the drying process would slow you to a crawl. The printing process wouldn't be as fast as a rotary press but with one or two colors it would move along.


You are wrong. I can print faster at home with my press and an oven than you can with a rotary at home IF YOU DO NOT ALSO HAVE A TUNNEL DRIER. newbies are so often fooled by the rotary press 'speed' aspect. itr is NOT inherently fast. Your CURE method has more to do with speed than the press itself. You do not mention that. It is useless to buy a rotary press if you can not cure your tees as fast as you can print them right??? Seems pretty common sense to me...but tons of people fall for the rotary and then common sense kicks in later. I will go up against anybody for speed on a decent rotary press; in a shop with a good tunnel drier. most people are printing at home and once again you do not direct them to the reality. A rotary press is no good without a very fast drier. If you have to use any other cure source at home...the standard electric oven IS the best fastest way to cure(25 seconds to 40 at most). Can YOU load and correctly print a one or multicolor shirt every 25 seconds? Unless you are experienced I know you cannot. So the oven method is the fairest method for most people at home. As for production: I make more printing slower at home than I ever got paid in a shop busting my **s for somebody else. Some shop printers just do not want to admit where they are stuck. I try to clear the way for those wanting to print at home with the realities. You just read them.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

Mistyann said:


> The way I read these posts, these people would have been more than happy to buy from you, the inventer....but you never returned their emails. I think you can hardly fault them for trying to figure it out on their own after weeks of trying to contact you. Just an observation.


You did not "observe" my response covering that SHORT period of time. As said: I had two tragedies in my family.... please go read that before you post. as for business...I am not lacking. and I am here as well...answering things I do not have to...but choose to. On top of the heavy email load I answer...even from people who never buy a thing from me. Look at the dates on the posts of those complaining. Your choice to pay attention to what you will.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

youtees said:


> You did not "observe" my response covering that SHORT period of time. As said: I had two tragedies in my family.... please go read that before you post. as for business...I am not lacking. and I am here as well...answering things I do not have to...but choose to. On top of the heavy email load I answer...even from people who never buy a thing from me. Look at the dates on the posts of those complaining. Your choice to pay attention to what you will.


Easy there, she was just pointing out why people were upset. 

It's horrible that you had tragedies in your family, but there's no need to attack everyone in this thread that makes a comment. You're more than welcome to correct inaccurate facts, but there's no need to be rude about it.

Because of the tragedies, the customers emails didn't get answered and they tried to figure it out on their own. Nothing she said in her post was incorrect, even with your explanation of what was going on at the time. Let's not start accusing people of "not observing".


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Easy there, she was just pointing out why people were upset.
> 
> It's horrible that you had tragedies in your family, but there's no need to attack everyone in this thread that makes a comment. You're more than welcome to correct inaccurate facts, but there's no need to be rude about it.
> 
> Because of the tragedies, the customers emails didn't get answered and they tried to figure it out on their own. Nothing she said in her post was incorrect, even with your explanation of what was going on at the time. Let's not start accusing people of "not observing".


Hi Rodney, Which is ruder...people copying my equipment and totally cool about advertising that fact? Or me having an explanation for it? I have answered a LOT of posts here today with NON rude and helpful information. far more than the weight you are giving to a few of my I feel FAIR responses. I don't think you have read that far...apparently.

People who are going to copy are people who are goingto copy. Again: taka alook at the dates of the FEW who had that complaint(posts). I spedn HUGE amounts of time on email. Anything but rude. I'm disappointed actually to see what is going on without respect to my ideas being mine. My missing a few emails is NOT the reason for anyones choice to copy me.

I came here to help some people and be straight in some ways I'm sure some will not like. but I am not the one copying somebody elses ideas and asking for plans(!) Interesting that you do not aloow "self promotion" but the sharing of plans(that do not exist nor are authorised to)to rip a company off is acceptable to you. did I miss something? I have some things to think about for sure....but it is not some emails missed in 2008(!) nor a forum suddenly deeming me rude for discovering a bit of what your forum is obviously about. I can adjust what I do accordingly.

have you posted among your site rules and warnings to people to 'please not steal or try to 'back dorr' market' another persons product? that would be nice.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hi Rodney, Which is ruder...people copying my equipment and totally cool about advertising that fact? Or me having an explanation for it? I have answered a LOT of posts here today with NON rude and helpful information. far more than the weight you are giving to a few of my I feel FAIR responses. I don't think you have read that far...apparently


That's not the part I was calling rude. I was talking about your rude response to someone that wasn't even talking about ripping off your product. 

They just made a comment about why people were looking for help after not getting emails answered.

Most of the posts you're replying to seem to be over a year old.

I agree with you that it's not cool for people to ask for copies of products. 



> have you posted among your site rules and warnings to people to 'please not steal or try to 'back dorr' market' another persons product? that would be nice.


Yes, and when we see the posts (or when people use the "report bad post" button next to the post) we moderate posts like this often. Feel free to click on "Report Bad Post" next to any posts where people are talking about stealing your product plans and we'll take care of it. That works a lot better than yelling at everyone (we don't see every post in the forum).

Take a step back for a second. I think you're reading old threads and conversations. I'd be happy to take care of the posts that are at issue, but rudeness isn't helping anyone.



> or a forum suddenly deeming me rude for discovering a bit of what your forum is obviously about


Our forum is about helping people. Not about stealing. Just as your business is about selling equipment, not about the one bad stretch you had. Please don't judge the whole forum by a few bad posts, just as you wouldn't want people to judge your business by a bad stretch years ago. 

If you click on the "report bad post" next to the posts that are at issue, then we can take care of it. We definitely don't condone stealing products, but posts are made in realtime, and we don't read them all: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t93361.html


----------



## JBuchanan (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay so I stumbled upon the youtees product after researching the yudu as a viable means of SP. I just finished a marathon of your videos and am very impressed with the product as well as your wealth of knowledge of SP. I will be contacting you soon about purchasing a setup from you.


----------



## loquito (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Lee,
I appreciate all of the info related to SP that you have out on YOUTUBE. I understand your anger but, remember that there will always be vultures waiting on DEAD prey. You seem to always be full of life and energy and that is not something that you can steal ! I will be contacting you shortly about making a Kit purchase from YOU. It looks like a great product. Keep your head up and keep producing ! Peace.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

youtees said:


> . . .
> 
> People who are going *to copy* are people who are goingto copy. Again: taka alook at the dates of the FEW who had that complaint(posts). I spedn HUGE amounts of time on email. Anything but rude. I'm disappointed actually to see what is going on without respect to my ideas being mine. My missing a few emails is NOT the reason for anyones choice to copy me.
> 
> . . ..


I stumbled upon youtees and watch most of Lee's video and they're quite informative. A bit lengthy but that is his style and I respect that. 

However, I also stumbled upon a manufacturer named knight Manufacturing. Jamie, the owner, says that he started screen printing and building his own equipment in 2003. No mention as to when he developed his tuners. 

I noticed that this thread was started May 24, 2008. I have no idea when Mr Lee developed his microtuners. However, Jaimie's Micros and Lee's Microtuners look awfully the same (the concept that is). 

I just wonder who first developed or marketed these micros or microtuners. I am not saying there is any copying but just these 2 products are based on a strikingly similar concept.

http://www.knight-mfg.com/micros


----------



## SPwannabe (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, me too! I plan to order Lee's set-up soon, although I never considered yudu, since it looked too "crafty" to me. (I may get one for my grandkids some day!) I contacted him a while back and he was very prompt to email me even though it was basically a thank-you for his video how-tos.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

BroJames said:


> I stumbled upon youtees and watch most of Lee's video and they're quite informative. A bit lengthy but that is his style and I respect that.
> 
> However, I also stumbled upon a manufacturer named knight Manufacturing. Jamie, the owner, says that he started screen printing and building his own equipment in 2003. No mention as to when he developed his tuners.
> 
> ...


Please, let's keep this thread about the actual youtees equipment and experiences with it rather than speculation about copies. Thanks


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Come on now Rodney... the other one I'll give you but this one is just about "YouTees" it doesn't say equipment so if someone wants to offer up alternatives then you can't get too upset about that.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Please, let's keep this thread about the actual youtees equipment and experiences with it rather than speculation about copies. Thanks


Sorry if it seems like speculating but that was partly due to lee's statement that "_People who are going to copy are people who are goingto copy_". 

I do salute Lee for his printing kit and his continued improvements. It enables people to print with little capital, from their home or with small spaces. I do have my own system but am guilty of copying his system but for personal use. I found his whole system really neat. 

At first, I used a sponge just to do a little testing not knowing that Lee would later replace that spring thing with a foam. So, what I posted earlier, as I tried to make clear, is not to speculate who copied who (maybe just a little curious). Insofar as that spring/foam thing is concerned, I did not copy Lee and I am sure he did not copy mine as I never posted it or made it available.

I later used a 5/16 inch diameter carriage bolt 4 inches long. I drill a 5/16 whole and enlarge it just a bit using sandpaper. I inserted a spring into the bolt and then into the hole and that was my version of that thing he used to push the frame against the pallet. 

I use a single press with removable platen which allows me to do multi colored prints. While it share some similarities with Lee's press, mine is based on the long table system where a series of platens are laid perpendicular to an angular bar where the frame is aligned against. While frames of most long table systems are locked 2 ways meaning the frame cannot be moved forward and usually left, my frame is locked 3 ways only(left, right and forward). Lee's system, on the other hand, lock the frame 4 ways or on all sides. 

I have not used Lee's kit but has tried his concept using eye-screws on small wood blocks underneath the frame to imitate the microtuners (I live halfway around the globe and shipping may cost more than the cost of his kit). However, I continue to use my system because eye-screws underneath the frame can be a little tedious to align. 

After trying his microtuner concept and the way it locks into the pallet, I can only comment on the concept and can say that it is perhaps the best thing to screen printing for garage or home based printers with limited space or budget. I have not tried the bi-level platen but have used removable platens even before I stumbled upon youtees.

I made my own screen printing press (for personal use only) and have tried a number of variations and modifications to make it user-friendly and as accurate as can be. I even have made a prototype that locks the frame on all 4 sides but it is not as easy to use as Lee's concept. In this regard, I can say with all sincerity that Lee's printing system enables even non professional printers to make really good and accurately aligned prints.


----------



## turboinferno (Dec 15, 2009)

BroJames said:


> Sorry if it seems like speculating but that was partly due to lee's statement that "_People who are going to copy are people who are goingto copy_".
> 
> I do salute Lee for his printing kit and his continued improvements. It enables people to print with little capital, from their home or with small spaces. I do have my own system but am guilty of copying his system but for personal use. I found his whole system really neat.
> 
> ...


BroJames, I have been following your posts in the asia forum. good to see you . I would really like to see your system . I am at the moment building a small table system and would really like to see your . Maybe you could post it in its own thread , Thanks - Ryan


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

turboinferno said:


> BroJames, I have been following your posts in the asia forum. good to see you . I would really like to see your system . I am at the moment building a small table system and would really like to see your . Maybe you could post it in its own thread , Thanks - Ryan


Where are you located Ryan?

For how many platens are you building? Maybe you can pm me to avoid off-topic posts. I have posted it somewhere and it is really a basic system for those with small spaces. 

But Lee's system is really nice and I am not saying this just to make up for that earlier post regarding the micros.


----------



## turboinferno (Dec 15, 2009)

BroJames said:


> Where are you located Ryan?
> 
> For how many platens are you building? Maybe you can pm me to avoid off-topic posts. I have posted it somewhere and it is really a basic system for those with small spaces.
> 
> But Lee's system is really nice and I am not saying this just to make up for that earlier post regarding the micros.


I get the Lee situation BroJames. I will send PM. Thanks!


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the real purpose of the "platen stabilizer" on youtees equipment? Should this push the platen up slightly or not? Any help would be appreciated. Lee is MIA.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

It is because his platten is only attached at the very back and if you were to not use the stabilizer it would flex a lot at best... it would probably break.

So I don't know if it is supposed to push it up so to speak but it is to keep it from bending down.

Hope that helps, I don't have Lee's setup but I am building my own... I'm looking to just build it correctly so I don't need a stabilizer though.


----------



## Lovinlifegroup (Oct 19, 2010)

I have heard of them...not too sure what to think.


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

I'll let you know when I get it working


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

It's a good system from what I can tell. Just Lee is umm, "out there" to put it nicely. 

Jaime at knight-mfg.com makes a similar setup and is a great guy to talk to. Quality parts and a very good price. No hassle.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Kevin is right about the platen stabilizer. My platen is also affixed at the end but about 4" and has no flexing problem.

Jamie's version has more metal but Lee's is cheaper. How the frame is "held" down on the platen also differs. Lee uses foam to push the frame against the platen (at the far end) while Jamie uses a fifth microtuner at the printer side of the frame.


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

I just wanted to update anyone interested with youtees. I have tried to contact owner after purchasing from him without any answer. He told me he would send new pieces and did not. Anytime you make a purchase via cash without anyway to protect yourself, you know there might be a problem and there is.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Jodyl2
I just got mine. Well about 2 weeks from order to receiving. The first platen was cracked. I sent a email and heard back and he sent a new one with air shipping. I had no issues with him. Couple times took a day or two to get a email but other times within the hour. 
Quite frankly dealing with Lee has been easier than some companies. 
Mark


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

yes, that is true, if he likes your question he'll get back to you. But if he doesn't, you're out of luck; as I am. If you need me to go into specifics I will. Yes, there are some companies I don't do business with. Even so, I don't deal with their personalities and if I have a problem I go to the credit card company. I'm not even going into the fact that a decent press, I believe, is the way to go. 

Right now I have youtees pieces that are broken and I fix myself and rebuild myself. Just stating the facts.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you tried getting in touch another time? I think he does most things by himself and for whatever reason "may" have forgotten or just got delayed.


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

I tried a number of times, finally he got back to me and told me he didn't have time for this. but he told me he would send me some pieces, only some, not all pieces that I was asking for. (I was willing to pay for additional pieces, not replacements of pieces that he sent that did not work.) I did not get the package and I sent him an email again without a response. 

At this point I am building the pieces myself so his pieces really don't help me much. I don't want to deal with a seller with this attitude. Additionally, I spent way too much time watching his videos, talking talking talking about unimportant things. I'm out of time. He was very specific about watching videos before asking questions. I can go on and on. I appreciate your response. Time to move on but I felt it was important to let others know my experience.

I'll be looking for a good beginner press.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Exactly... he just has too much drama and baggage.

Buying a piece of gear or watching "instructional" videos shouldn't be so laborious. He has over an hour worth of videos which could be summed up in less than 20 minutes if he wouldn't have to go on and on about how he hates the industry and ryonet so much.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, for all its worth, that's his style. However, any existing customer needing replacement or additional parts should be given top priority. Could the broken pieces be caused by the mail service?


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

thanks for your interest.
no, absolutely not the postal service. you must be kidding. 

I have tuners that are breaking after being used (they are attached by glue and eventually wears out) and the platen never fit. I believe I spoke about this in an earlier post. he was sending me another one but never did. the squeegee rests do not fit when I hang up screen in between printing, the off contact rests I finally gave up on because they do not work correctly. I wanted more microtuners but he would not give me anymore!! so I am making my own. Maybe I left something out.

Let me add, I did not want to go into all the particulars of what a headache this has been for me. All I wanted to do was get on the forum and say that I sat through the videos and it finally worked.

Any ideas of which press I should get?


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

PM sent Jody.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If you already set up with Lees setup, make a few modifications and keep what you have until you can find that one and only sweet deal to get something to make real money with. If you need more adjusters, look at what you have and get some ideas of what might work while strolling through a home center or maybe take one around to some of the smaller hardware stores that have people that can think for themselves and ask them if they can help you figure something out. As far as the off contact goes, there are a lot of name brands out there that don't get that tight. What a lot of people do is tape a coin on the bottom of the screens in strategic places to feep perfect off set. Good luck.


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

thanks I already been doing what you are saying.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

For DIY you can try this but with only 1 eyescrew.









http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t116281.html


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

sorry, what is the eyescrew for. when I get a chance I'll take a pic of what I have.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Micro registration.

Then again you could always order from Jamie at knightmfg... he makes metal ones... but they are a bit pricey... but VERY nice and he's a great guy.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Did you get some new model of his thats not on his site ?

When did he start gluing the micro tuners on ? In his video he shows them being screwed on ? Mnie have to be screwed on
to the screens. 

If you mean when you put the screen into the screen rack you turn it sideways. You don't put the squeegie rest into the screen hanger . 

And how does trhe platen not fit. It sits on the bottome piece ?

And he only ships fed x as far as I know so you should have been to go thru fed x unless he started shipping with a new carrier. 

Like to see some pics cuz this is really wierd. 



jodyl2 said:


> thanks for your interest.
> no, absolutely not the postal service. you must be kidding.
> 
> I have tuners that are breaking after being used (they are attached by glue and eventually wears out) and the platen never fit. I believe I spoke about this in an earlier post. he was sending me another one but never did. the squeegee rests do not fit when I hang up screen in between printing, the off contact rests I finally gave up on because they do not work correctly. I wanted more microtuners but he would not give me anymore!! so I am making my own. Maybe I left something out.
> ...


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

No sense in saying "you should have gone through fed ex" when he already stated this wasn't done in shipping.

I can't stand people that try to blame Fed Ex on problems not related to shipping. I had an ebay seller that screwed me over like that. The box was OPENED and the item was assembled and broken being taken apart. Clearly not something UPS or FedEx did... the seller INSISTED I go through them. *sigh*


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

for whatever reason I thought he or she said shipping damage so relax and take one of alices yellow pills dude.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

No problem... the rant wasn't directed at you... just reminded me of that frustrating guy on ebay.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I can certainly feel that. Got lots of customers like that, crying for damages that weren't there when item was inspected before leaving the shop. Always claimed they're there and they just didn't saw it.

Once in a while I took my son to the amusement arcade. One time, after about 2 games of bowling, dropped the coin and nothing happens. The technician opened the machine and reset it. A while later, my son wanted to ride one of those cars that simply tilts front to back. Dropped the coin and nothing happens. Never encountered this on this particular machine. Actually, never encountered such on any of there machines before. Called the technician again. Opened the cover and turns around with a slight stare and said: "There's no token inside". Maybe twice in a row is too much of a coincidence although I can't account for the token. But I insisted because I did drop a token. He reset the machine and left.

What I am trying to say, sometimes weird things happen and unless we are absolutely and positively sure that something is just physically impossible, everything else is.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Promise this is my last thread drift.

In my situation, the box was ripped open and there was part of one piece still stuck in the other piece where it was broken because they had assembled the item and broke it taking it apart. The item was listed as NIB (New In Box). Obviously I don't care HOW violent UPS could have been, that couldn't have happened. This guy also had a healthy amount of feedback saying similar things (seller forces you to contact shipper when it wasn't the shipper's fault.) Granted that feedback percentage was small but the same type of problem when there was a problem.

Ok,


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

all I can say from watching a few videos of people using the system is...
if you are using a halogen work light to "flash" or "cure" please make sure you are wearing some type of sunglasses or more UV protected eye glasses. It's a great way to damage your eyes or go blind as the Halogen work light can give off a ton of UV light.


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

freebird,
the tuner does not attach to the frame with glue, but part of it is constructed with hot glue.
The screen is difficult to maneuver on the rack.
This has nothing to do with fed ex.
As far as your other comments, I'm not really sure what you're saying.
If you or anyone else is using this system successfully I would love to speak with you.
by the way, I'm sorry it took awhile to get back to you, I don't seem to be getting notifications of new posts on this thread.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

There are many similar systems. The best thing about these systems are the registration capabilities in such a cheap set-up. You can get good registration on some of the more affordable rotary presses but, you need a lot of patience and they cost a lot more.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Jody I assume the hot glued part is the little dumaflicky that he put on the ends of the threaded piece right?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

check out this guy. Has a few videos using the system

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9fXitlvGKI[/media]

He has about 5 videos doing 1, 2, n 3 colors and shots of the rack with the squeegie holder. Just pay attention has he works.

Your right I missed the glue inside of them. Seems tho like you should be able to reglue them.

And like I said in a previous post thought it was inferred that parts were damaged in shipping. If not then how did they get damaged ? by you yourself ? Not sure since you don't really state how they were damaged.



jodyl2 said:


> freebird,
> the tuner does not attach to the frame with glue, but part of it is constructed with hot glue.
> The screen is difficult to maneuver on the rack.
> This has nothing to do with fed ex.
> ...


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Gilligan said:


> No problem... the rant wasn't directed at you... just reminded me of that frustrating guy on ebay.


Yea thought it was. I have received stuff busted either by the person shipping or the shipping company too. But on the other hand how many people you think bust the stuff themselves then try to blame the seller or shipper ? Quite a few in my opinion. Its easy to go on a forum and complain and bad mouth.

The person doesn't seem to explain truly what broke or how. And doesn't show up till this thread till Oct 19 on page 4a asking about the stabilzer usage and then returns in Dec to say its broken. So what happened in that time period ? And if not broken in shipping but by the user why is he bustin on Lee ? 

I do not know Lee personally and only dealt with him in emails and bought the setup after 6 months of research and going back n forth about his or a low end ryonet. I decided on Lee's. And when I got mine it had a broken platen. Was cracked. It took one email with a pic and he air shipped a new one. No ifs/buts ore hesitation.

If the poster broke it its not really Lees problem is it ? You'd hope he'd help out and sell the OP the parts but really when you look at the unit what is there to break ? Yes the platen if you don't put that stabilzer in. He wrote in big red letters ALWAYS USE on mine so figure he writes it on all them since hes been doing it for some time and in a video he mentions it. And mine arrived with it stuck between the platen. Theres the swinging arms of the off contact but unless you are cranking the heck out of them not sure how they would break. After looking at the tuners a little more and fidgettng with them I could see the glue having issues in the future. And I assume thats the way the caps are held on so yea that could be a problem. But re-glueing should be able to be done as long as the cap is not busted. And hopefully not for some time.

I think theres to little info on the exact issues and problem from the poster to come here and bust on Lee. 

Mark


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

yes I've seen this video. I'm trying to register 2 colors tight registration. I think it's all lined up great and then it just isn't. the hot glue doesn't last forever. it eventually needs to be replaced after wear.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Full disclosure, Lee and I had it out in that thread and he actually got so po'd that he made a youtube video about me and the other guy. Really too bad for him because I imagine he turned a lot of potential customers off with his attitude. I know I for one was >< close to buying one of his kits when he just went off on a guy for trying to help another guy out. He had tried to contact Lee and Lee was out of pocket for a while so the guy gave up and this other guy was gonna help him make a DIY version of it.

I have some emails from Jamie (Knightmfg) about how Lee has sent him some pretty out there emails calling him all sorts of names... Jamie has never even participated in ANY youtees discussions.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Greatzky said:


> all I can say from watching a few videos of people using the system is...
> if you are using a halogen work light to "flash" or "cure" please make sure you are wearing some type of sunglasses or more UV protected eye glasses. It's a great way to damage your eyes or go blind as the Halogen work light can give off a ton of UV light.


As a matter of precaution it is wise to avoid exposure to the lights especially looking at them. But I really doubt how much UV those worklamps emit. I think its about 5% although I don't know what that equates too. Some halogen quartz lamps also have a UV protection aside from the lamp glass.

Just for comparison, a 500w halogen bulb at 18 inches exposes emulsion in about 10 minutes. The sun 93 million miles away exposes the same emulsion in 10 seconds or 60 times faster. That's almost 6 trillion(5,892,480,000,000) inches away and at that distance, is still 60 times more potent. And we're exposed to the sun from several minutes to hours a day.

What I am trying to say is that with the proper precaution, it seems like pretty safe to flash and cure with halogens. I do still use them from time to time making sure the light is directed away from me. 

All these are off topic though.

I don't want to say this but since the discussion has come to this, and is entitled "_*Is anyone familiar with YouTees?*_", well, I don't really mind Lee's long videos because like it or not that is his personality and style. I can respect that. I don't like the many "off-topic" in his videos but still, not enough to hate a man for talking too much.

But for the record, about early this year I sent an email to lee with no reply. A follow up email also did not merit any reply. I have communicated with Jamie Knight several times and the last is regarding the fabrication of line table press similar to the ones we use here. His reply is that he may consider them if there is a market for them. 

From experience, Jamie win's by more than a mile in the PR department. I won;t be surprised if Jamie is also winning in the Customer service and after sales department. 

That is why I am not really surprised to hear Lee's lack of response. I am also not surprise that Lee emailed or badmouthed Jamie. Aside from Lee's personality I believe he also accuses Jamie of copying his system. 

However, the longer this drags on without any reply from Lee is not good. I am referring to a definitive reply to the thread starter. I just couldn't imagine why he won't sell additional items for an existing buyer who needs or wants them.

So yes, I am familiar with youtees to the extent mentioned above.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, I apologize for my post above... I don't mean to start more drama that is for sure.

I actually think Lee's system is a good system, especially for the money, I have always said that even when he was attacking me. I just feel you have a right to spend your money where you want and if someone has a personality I like I am more likely to do business with them, that is the way of the world, whether it makes sense to some or not.


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

I just want to add. Not only did I want replacement microtuners because they were falling apart, but I also wanted more because I want more. I'm trying different screens and it makes sense to have more tuners. I mentioned to Lee that I tried putting 2 on each side of the screen and it seemed to work better. (since then I tried one on each side or two on each side, it doesn't matter, it's not registering) He didn't like that idea and since then he will not sell me more microtuners period. I think he just doesn't like making them. Here is another example of dealing with someone other than a marketeer store, as he describes them.
Additionally my platen stabilizer never fit under the platen. I don't know why that is but I wrote him the dimensions showing that it didn't fit and I never got an answer. He did promise to send me 2 new ones before this and I never got it as he promised.
In terms of the halogen setup, I can't wait to get a new exposure unit.
In terms of the screens he told me to get, they are warped at this point. Does that mean I should throw them all out? Are they ok to use if they are not too warped? Any help would be appreciated.
In terms of the off contact contraption, I stopped using that and I put something under the screen to lift it up. It is practically impossible to line up these screws so they are all level. What is the purpose.
So, if anyone would like to make excuses about all sorts of things. great. I still need it to work.
Still, if anyone is using this registering 2 or more colors please, I would like to speak with you.
In terms of this thread, I am not getting notifications of new posts anymore.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Try unsubscribing and resubscribing.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

midwaste said:


> Thats what I use. I was going to buy one from him, but I just went ahead and built one myself. Pretty interesting and informative stuff, when he's not ranting and raving about Ryonet.


I do mention ryonet as NEED BE...and I say nothing that is not provable fact. You can exagerate it to "ranting and raving" if you need to. HOW could I even do that? I have so many videos and they are about screen printing facts and yet you have no problem watching for that. since I did not make a dime off of you (and many like you)and you got all that info for FREE...then TRY to have a little respect. Keep it real.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

Wow! You can get an idea if you read Jody's comment, that she is one of the IMPOSSIBLE to please. do yourself a favor and do not get involved in her invented issues.


jodyl2 said:


> I just want to add. Not only did I want replacement microtuners because they were falling apart, but I also wanted more because I want more. I'm trying different screens and it makes sense to have more tuners. I mentioned to Lee that I tried putting 2 on each side of the screen and it seemed to work better. (since then I tried one on each side or two on each side, it doesn't matter, it's not registering) He didn't like that idea and since then he will not sell me more microtuners period. I think he just doesn't like making them. Here is another example of dealing with someone other than a marketeer store, as he describes them.
> Additionally my platen stabilizer never fit under the platen. I don't know why that is but I wrote him the dimensions showing that it didn't fit and I never got an answer. He did promise to send me 2 new ones before this and I never got it as he promised.
> In terms of the halogen setup, I can't wait to get a new exposure unit.
> In terms of the screens he told me to get, they are warped at this point. Does that mean I should throw them all out? Are they ok to use if they are not too warped? Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Wow again. Jody made about every excuse one could make as to how or why she could not have any success with the equipment. things that are even VERY clear in the videos she would not 'get'. This is not disrespect for a customer...it is the sad reality of a customer who SELF designs their own failure. I have NEVER had anybody complaing about micro tuners "falling apart" and the off contact works excellent. It is as logical and straight forward as it gets. But she even complains about the screens she got (from another and VERY reputable company) being "all warped". You can provide the best track shoes out there to somebody but if they are determined to run the race BACKWARDS and be negative about everything...then I know of NO real business that stops at or on THAT type of person. I build my equipment with great skill attention and care. Jody has an issue, Many! but it is not me. EVERY business owner DREADS the inevitability of this KIND of person.


----------



## youtees (May 19, 2008)

Jody felt it was necessary to post this TWICE. This lady apparently had an issue problem with EVERYTHING! My equipment...GM screens...and even thios forum. I posted my answer to her REpost.



jodyl2 said:


> I just want to add. Not only did I want replacement microtuners because they were falling apart, but I also wanted more because I want more. I'm trying different screens and it makes sense to have more tuners. I mentioned to Lee that I tried putting 2 on each side of the screen and it seemed to work better. (since then I tried one on each side or two on each side, it doesn't matter, it's not registering) He didn't like that idea and since then he will not sell me more microtuners period. I think he just doesn't like making them. Here is another example of dealing with someone other than a marketeer store, as he describes them.
> Additionally my platen stabilizer never fit under the platen. I don't know why that is but I wrote him the dimensions showing that it didn't fit and I never got an answer. He did promise to send me 2 new ones before this and I never got it as he promised.
> In terms of the halogen setup, I can't wait to get a new exposure unit.
> In terms of the screens he told me to get, they are warped at this point. Does that mean I should throw them all out? Are they ok to use if they are not too warped? Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, talk about a zombie thread.

I just wanted to mention that the "youtees" vids are quite interesting, not only to the newbie, but the seasoned veteran. Perhaps for differing reasons, but I think there are more than a few people out there who know there's at least a grain of truth in what you're often ridiculed for.
Lee, I think your stated attitude is great, if you truly want to do what you say you want to do, you should ignore anyone who's hating on who you are. Don't say you're being a positive teacher, and have all this experience, and want to help people understand screen printing.... Do it. 
Although I can't see using anything like your system where I'm at, I have to give you credit for looking at the big picture. Trying to be fully DIY, and making all the equipment you can is one thing I do admire you for. (and do myself, wherever possible) If I had seen your system twenty years ago, I might have one of your setups.

And please don't take this as disrespect, but I ALSO have to MENTION that the whole caps thing is REALLY not going to INFLUENCE people in a GOOD way. Shouting every other word is still shouting. When you write in this manner, I take it as confrontational as well as unproductive.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

ScreenFoo said:


> Don't say you're being a positive teacher, and have all this experience, and want to help people understand screen printing.... Do it.


LOL... then what would he do with those 8 mins of every video?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

ScreenFoo said:


> Wow, talk about a zombie thread.
> 
> ...
> 
> And please don't take this as disrespect, but I ALSO have to MENTION that the whole caps thing is REALLY not going to INFLUENCE people in a GOOD way. Shouting every other word is still shouting. When you write in this manner, I take it as confrontational as well as unproductive.


4 weeks early... Diplomacy and tact is indeed preferable from all concerned.


----------



## jodyl2 (May 29, 2009)

I find this forum very helpful and if I have experiences that will help others, I share it. That's why I joined in on this thread awhile back.
GM offered a refund for warped screens (without me asking for it). They are a good company. Put your money where your mouth is; how about offering a refund?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this 3 year old thread.


----------

